# brinkmann gourmet



## philmac128 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just received my brinkmann and wanted to share some thoughts. After reading about all the mods I would need to do I was worrying that I had made the wrong purchase. I think there have been some changes or I have a different model. One mod is to move the legs to allow access to the charcoal pan, this model has fitted legs and the body lifts off the charcoal pan. Another mod suggests extra air holes in charcoal pan for air flow whereas this model has louvers and holes round the edge. Apart from putting in a proper thermometer and a grate for ash I'm hoping to avoid taking a tool kit to it.













20140416_151804.jpg



__ philmac128
__ Apr 16, 2014


















20140416_161832.jpg



__ philmac128
__ Apr 16, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello Phil.  I don't have this particular smoker but I have something similar and have used others in the past.  I assume the bottom picture is of the charcoal pan.  IF so, the holes are too high.  You need air coming from UNDER the coals, you need that smoker to act like a chimney, air IN from under the coals and then drawn ( "sucked ) through the coals and out the top.  Now, looking at the design; IF you can build/design a grate for the coals that fits in the 2nd "lip" ( the 2nd "lip" being inside where the smoker sits ) on the pan AND that still allows the smoker to fit properly you MAY JUST get away with it.  Then the charcoal pan just acts as an ash catcher.  IF I am being honest I foresee problems with the smoker in it's present form so I will find a member who has one to help you out.  Holes drilled in the bottom will get clogged with ash and stop air flow.  The holes you drill will not have a damper system so temp control MAY be an issue.  ALL IS NOT LOST!  DON'T LOSE HEART!  Many folks use them successfully.  I will find you some better help than I can offer.  Give me a little time and expect a PM from a SMF member.

Danny


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 16, 2014)

Many thanks Danny, I thought I was going to be lucky, best get the tools out then


----------



## flash (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, that is a different model from the original. My lid fits over the barrel while yours fits in it. Yours is vented better. The dome of mine had no vents, so I had to drill some hole to move the old smoke out. For the mods, I would suggest using it a bit first, you will then be better able to decide if that mod is needed or not. Mine did not lift off the fire pan so doing the leg trick worked great. I actually sat it down on concrete blocks. This allowed much more air flow, thus creating higher heat. Until you run yours a bit, there is no telling what you might need to do.













ECB.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 2, 2012


















BrikmanTemp006.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the comparisons Flash, I'm going to grab a chicken and have a bit of a trial run on Friday to get a bit of a feel and see how I get on


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello Phil.  You asked for some help.  I think you may have gotten some, And Flash has given some great advice.

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 17, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> I assume the bottom picture is of the charcoal pan.  IF so, the holes are too high.  You need air coming from UNDER the coals


I don't have this model of smoker either however from your photo of the charcoal pan it looks as if it does actually have slots in the bottom to allow air to enter under the coals. Or are they just strengthening features?


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon Wade, they are indeed holes so fingers crossed they get enough air in


----------



## ron eb (May 12, 2014)

Checking in from across the pond. I have the exact same smoker and had the same temp spikes and drops.

After a few smokes of baby sitting and frustration I had enough. I added a grate in the ash pan to get the coals off the bottom of the pan. Attached three weber dampers on the bottom that I got from amazon for a song. Put a real thermometer on the lid. Finally I sealed that gap between the lid and the body. Now I have total control. I can hold  accurate temps for hours. My smokes are now a pleasure. I have posted pics on one of my past threads.


----------



## benjay (May 29, 2014)

philmac128 said:


> Just received my brinkmann and wanted to share some thoughts. After reading about all the mods I would need to do I was worrying that I had made the wrong purchase. I think there have been some changes or I have a different model. One mod is to move the legs to allow access to the charcoal pan, this model has fitted legs and the body lifts off the charcoal pan. Another mod suggests extra air holes in charcoal pan for air flow whereas this model has louvers and holes round the edge. Apart from putting in a proper thermometer and a grate for ash I'm hoping to avoid taking a tool kit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## philmac128 (May 29, 2014)

I have done a few smokes now and am happy with results. After my first smoke I fitted a proper thermometer and fashioned a grid to raise coals. I'm not going to add dampers but can see how they would help in really nailing the desired temp.


----------



## ron eb (May 29, 2014)

Check out some mod pics.

3 bottom vents, one top, raise charcoal pan with lower holes drilled, new thermometer, seal gap between  lid and body, plug that center

hole in bottom. These things worked for me.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/146912


----------



## ron eb (May 29, 2014)

go to page one of thread


----------



## jeronimo (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! New here; got my first smoker recently - the green Brinkmann Gourmet.

Been reading a lot about the mods and after my first run burning through a LOT of coal and having trouble maintaining temperature am keen to add a couple dampers and try to plug the rim of the lid. Plus get a grate of sorts for bottom of the coal pan. 

*Question: *Any ideas where I might be able to get spare air vent dampers from in the UK? Only ones I have seen on internet so far are a couple on ebay in the US, was hoping to have another run this weekend. If no deal I guess I'll have to make do. 

Cheers!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello Jeronimo and welcome.  I'd maybe go to Asda and buy that cheap little kettle looking thing they have for £20 and rob parts off it.  Just a thought.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Jeronimo, welcome to the "Family"

Good call from Danny about a cheap bbq.

I purchased one from America a year ago, like everything in America, it's "oversized"!!!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 21, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet (Jun 4, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Jeronimo, welcome to the "Family"
> 
> Good call from Danny about a cheap bbq.
> 
> ...


Now that's not very nice. You are refering to texas. Everything is bigger there.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 4, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 4, 2015


----------

